# Boy Scout "Icebreaker" results from Portage 4-10



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Very cold morning as frost was everywhere, but 57 brave teams met to compete on Portage today. Water temps ranged in the mid to low 50's and day got nicer as it progressed. Catch was down a bit as I suspect the cold front and bright sun didn't help too much.  108 fish were weighed. As usual, the coney dogs were a big hit! Event paid 7 places and 2 big basses. There was a 5 bass limit. Here are the top 5 and the 3 big bass:
1st- Chuch and John Markoski from N. Canton and Massillon 15.52 $780.
:B- Markoskis had a 5.19 "kicker" and just missed 2nd big bass.
2nd- Ed Shockley and Eric Dufala from Canal Fulton 14.11 $580.
3rd- Scott Hartman and Gary Hauley from Tallmadge, Mogodore 13.72 $480.
4th- Bruce Corrick and David Camp from Akron, Sterling 12.86 $280.
:B- Corrick and Camp had a 5.22lb "kicker" for 2nd Big Bass $300.
5th- Dan Blackert and Houston Hooper from Akron 12.72 $200.
:B- Blackert and Hooper had a 5.25lb "kicker" for Big Bass $500.

"Thank You" to all who participated. We will probably add Mosq back in the mix next year. See ya then!:G


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Had an awesome time! Bite was tough, some good sticks out there today. Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Nitro99 (Apr 11, 2010)

Man i was out there today too, fished alot of shallow docks and weeds only managed 4 dinks I was pretty bummed then i found out the weights of the Ice breaker. I belive this cold snap pushed them out deep. Does anyone know?


----------



## rangerrules (Apr 16, 2007)

The cold really did play big part..but i did find out most of the bass didn't move to deep water but went shallow to the thickest of grass..You had to drop that bait rite in there face to get bit..caught 8 total yesterday and weighed in 13.72


----------



## Nitro99 (Apr 11, 2010)

I hit the banks yesterday with a luckycraft pointer and a sebile swimmer but i was fishing fast and the fish that i did catch swyped the bait


----------

